# I guess it is about time



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

What a beautiful dog and what a heartbreaking story.

Regards.
Helaine


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks he was a GReat dog.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That was a great tribute.....and very moving. I'm not much for crying, but that brings tears to my eyes. Loving my own dogs really makes me appreciate the love others feel for their dogs....

Nice song choice too. Seems very fitting......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well that song is a whole other story... ROFL You will have to PM me for that one.

Hooch


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was a wonderful tribute to your boy Hooch. He was a handsome dog. The song was a perfect choice...didn't think it would make me sad because it's such a toe-tapping song but the end of the video still got to me.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh John you know this story breaks my heart! It is a wonderful tribute. You and Cindy were so kind to me when I lost Spencer. At that time I was not aware of the recent loss of Hooch. You both helped me during my terrible time.

Hooch was stunning and will live on forever in many hearts.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great Tribute to Hooch.. and love those pictures that your friends made for you ... those are awsome..


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't imagine the hole in your heart from losing him.....the tribute video is awesome, just like your love for him.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hooch was a very handsome boy....Im sure there isnt a day that goes by you dont think about him....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

GThat is a very moving video. It made me cry. He was a very handsome guy. As is the other goldens in the video. You raise some beautiful pups. I would love to have one of the pups one day. I see you are a Jr fan. I am getting to watch the news to hear where he will drive. Go Jr.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't know he was so young, it's so unfair you lost him so soon! What a beautiful boy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah the lake trip was his birthday presnet. He loved to swim out after the ducks then he would turn back to the shore and they would follow him back in he would take a break then back out he wuold go. The ducks never lost interest. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great video montage! So painful to loose a great one so young. I'm sure you must think of him often.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your memories, wonderful tribute


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great video montage! So painful to loose a great one so young. I'm sure you must think of him often.


Yeah I do. I use that last pictue in every video I make for knew pup owners just to remind me to do the right things.

Hooch


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry Hooch. What a loss! He was a beautiful boy who looked as if he enjoyed every minute of his short life. 

Very touching and life-affirming video.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute for your gorgeous boy! Hooch looked like he was a very special dog! To lose him like that must have ripped your heart in pieces! Those last two pictures were sooooo moving! What a great friend to make them for you. Remember - Hooch will forever walk by your side - just on silent paws now.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

What a lovely tribute to a wonderful dog. I hope your many happy memories often bring smiles to you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hooch was a beautiful boy- a great tribute to him.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Such a beautiful tribute.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Your love & devotion are clearly displayed by this magnificent tribute. I personally THANK YOU for all the words of comfort you sent my way with Skyler. Hooch & SkyPup are tearing up the track together waiting for you & me for a pit stop.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

What a nice video. I'm sorry you lost him at such a young age.

Debbie & mason


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the video. It is a wonderful tribute to a very beautiful dog.


----------

